# Blue Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here is the blue vase. It is 6 1/2" high and 4" across. Guess it is ok as it is now in the LOML's display cabinet. Not sure about the blue myself although it doesn't look bad maybe it just not my color. It is finished with several light coats of lacquer. I am going to make one more of this size and experiment with some colors. Hopefully won't mess it up.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Aw, come on Bernie.

We are going to have to find bigger and better superlatives to describe your work....LOL


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James. I have to keep Harry honest ya know.:lol:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, I woke up with a start this morning expecting to be covered in wood turnings! Most of the night seemed to be taken up with me (in my sleep) working out how I'm going to do the scallops without an indexing arrangement, and I do now have an idea. The rest of the night was spent making a vase! I wonder what a lighter shade of blue would be like.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry. I am going to experiment with a lot of different colors so it should be interesting. I think I may try on scrap wood so I don't mess up the piece if it doesn't work.:lol:


----------

